# Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...



## wquiles (Nov 9, 2008)

A forum member commissioned me for a custom light for him. We spent a couple of weeks going back and forth on options, configurations, battery combinations, what driver (if any) to use, benefits of DD vs. true regulation, etc.. What resulted from those discussions is the custom light shown here 

- 1xD Copper Maglight (done by yours truly - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210301 )
- P7 Emiter (DSW0J for DD with 3 or 4 AA's, or 1xLiIon, or 1xEmoli)
- D2Flex ( http://www.taskled.com/d2flex.html )
- P7 "D" heatsink from Britelumens ( https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198785 )
- UCL glass ( http://www.flashlightlens.com/str/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=ucl_lens )


This light started as a standard 2D Copper Mag, that was cut and re-threaded:



























Here are the basic parts for the project:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

For the great drivers from George (TaskLED) the switch needs to be converted from normal "clickie" to a momentary switch. Here is that process, as a mini DIY/Tutorial:
















These teeth in both of those parts are the ones we need to "remove":






first on one piece:











then the other:





















and this is how they look like after they are ready:






Then we cut the tower:
















Then proceed with modifying one of the electrical contacts, specifically the one that faces the "+" battery contact:
















Then we drill a hole to carry the "+" battery towards the driver/LED (since this terminal is now disconnected from the main switch):











I normally use Teflon covered wires of 30 ga, but for this I am using 24 ga since this will carry about 3Amps:






We need to make a path for the "+" wire:
















Now we need to modify the internal part of the switch to carry the momentary contacts as needed by our driver:











Since this is just a logical input to the uC, I am again using the thinner 30 ga wire:





















We then insert into the outer housing (re-assemble the switch springs/parts first!):











Then solder the upper switch contact (again with thin wire):











We now work on the negative (Bat "-") contact:











Note that the lower switch contact is tied to ground:





















And here the switch is ready


----------



## wquiles (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Note that the driver has only 5 connections:

Three are inputs:
1) Battery "+"
2) Battery "-" (or Ground)
3) Switch (Normally Open - Ground when closed)

and two are outputs:
4) LED "+"
5) LED "-"







Now, note that the switch's "+" contact is actually recessed, which could be a problem with some "flat" top batteries:











so I placed the completed switch on my lathe to trim the outside edge:
















This now looks better 






Here is how the switch looks back in the host:






I then tested the switch to make sure it is working properly:






so when I press the switch, I basically get a short to Ground, which is what I wanted. The 0.316 ohms reading is basically the resistance of the probes (about 0.22-25 Ohms), plus maybe another 100 miliOhms from the switch and the wires:






I then got the P7 emiter, cut its wings:






and using two-part Thermal Epoxy, got it aligned to the heatsink:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Measure the wires going to the LED (using 24ga again). My goal is for the wires to allow the driver board to be fairly flush with the bottom of the heatsink:






Solder the "+" and "-" wires (note that these "holders" are a MUST since you need your hands to hold the solder and the soldering iron):











Now, before we solder the wires to the LED, we MUST verify the LED's polarity, or we risk damaging our already-epoxied $30 LED!. I use two depleted AA batteries (so there is almost no current left in them - impossible to damage most LED's this way), and then mark the polarity with a marker (only need to mark one, so I pick GND):











Now that I know which side of the LED is "+" and "-", I proceed to position the drive where I want it. I need to them trim the wires going to the LED, but being very careful to only remove a tiny bit of the insulation - I don't want 3Amps to short circuit the heatsink!:











I still have a tiny bit too much:






so I trim it again until the wires are flush with the LED's terminals. Then solder each wire:











and this is how it looks on the other side (which we will soon wire to the switch in the body):






I am now preparing some epoxy to give the driver a solid mechanical connection with the heatsink. I am basically trying to prevent the driver to move/vibrate/touch anything it shouldn't. Note that you could also find a thermal path between the heatsink and the main uC for the built-in temp control feature, but since this is just ONE P7 (instead of 3 or 4 P7's), I am not doing that this time:











OK, now that the epoxy is fairly cured, we wire the led/heatsink/driver module to the switch/body:
















Now we apply some thermal compound to the heatsink, to aid in the heat transfer to the body (and eventually your hand):
















To test it, I again like to use a lower power option than the full/actual batteries, so I am using this el-cheapo (low cost is more PC?) 3xAA battery carrier with 3x AA NiMH cells:






And guess what, after all that work, IT IS ALIVE !!!!!






I am now using one of my metal MOP reflectors (and eventually UCL glass as well):
















and here against the wall, just 18-20 inches away:






The light is definitely very nice and bright, and of course has several dimming levels, but I am not even using fully charged cells, nor a good LiIon cell - this should be even brighter with the actual cells and a high quality battery carrier. 

EDIT: This battery pack provided only 0.7Amps

Stay tuned, some beamshots coming ...


EDIT: Nov 14, 2008
The new owner sent me a premium 4xAA battery holder for this project:






but initial check found that the overall OD of the pack/batteries was a "tad" too wide:






so after protecting the LED and body, I proceeded to "fix" this problem in my lathe:





















and now the pack fits:











this is how the inside looks like now:











The best thing is that with this pack, I am getting about 2.5 to 2.7 Amps with batteries that sat for a couple of days. I hope to be able to do some additional night beamshots to see how this little puppy functions with a more adequate battery pack!


Edit: Nov 19, 2008
Adding an 18650 battery sleeve

Once of the goals for the project is for this light to be flexible in its power sources. Besides the 4xAA battery holder that drives the P7 at max levels, I also wanted to drive the light with AW's protected 18650 LiIon cells. Of course, on a "D" body, I needed to prevent rattling and need a way to keep the "thin" 18650 cell aligned with the "+" and "-" contacts on the host.

I used Delrin for the outer sleeve:






bore to allow cell to fit without too much play:











trim to length:











this is how it looks like so far:






Now, I need a way to keep everything aligned, so I created an Al "plug" for the side facing the spring/tailcap:











And these are the parts ready for "assembly" - the plug is pressure fitted to the sleeve - nothing rattles 































Since the 18650 cell is significantly longer than the 4xAA holder, I had to trim the tailcap spring so that both battery options would work properly (OEM spring on the left):






Here is a side-by-side shot of my new 18650 battery sleeve against FM's premium 4xAA holder:






Next thing to work on is the "C" battery sleeve 


Edit: Nov 21, 2008 
Finished the AW "C" LiIon custom battery sleeve.

Here are some battery/holders for comparison size-wise. From top: "C" cell, FM 4xAA holder, WQ's custom 18650 LiIon holder, FM's 4x14670 holder:






So I proceeded to manufacture the sleeve for the AW "C" LiIon cell:
















Target size per AW's specifications calls for an ID of 25.5mm:






After I used the largest drill bit that I have, proceed to manually bore the sleeve. 











Create nice edge for plug's insertion later on:






Trim to length:











and guess what - I got lucky this time:






Then proceed to make the plug:





















For the inner part of the plug, create a smaller dia post to clear the protective sleeve of the cell - this makes sure we got a solid electrical contact, while spreading the force to prevent a puncture on the cell:






Finish the spring battery of the plug:











Assembly the AW "C" battery holder:











Here is a size comparison of the 3 battery holders (top: WQ's 18650 holder, WQ's AW "C" holder, FM's 4xAA holder)






and here is how it looks on its 1xD Copper host:






Well, thanks for hanging in there folks. This concludes this custom 1xD light. I hope you enjoyed this long photographic saga 

Will


----------



## wquiles (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Nov 11, 2008 Initial beamshots

FujiFilm Camera - Finepix S100FS, manual exposure (F2.8, 1 sec, 28mm [full wide])

Surefire M6, with HDM6 Regulated/Rechargeable LiIon pack, MN21 bulb (approx 600 lumens):






Custom 1xD, MOP reflector, UCL glass, single 18650 LiIon cell (not fully charged - current draw measured about 1.5Amps), D2Flex on MAX:






I still have to try full current battery solutions (close to 3A), but this gives an idea of the potential for this light.

More to come ...


EDIT: Nov 14, 2008
New beamshots, with a charged 4xAA battery pack (open load voltage of 5.29Volts).
FujiFilm Camera - Finepix S100FS, manual exposure (F2.8, 1 sec, 28mm [full wide])

First against my next door neighbor's house. Control shot - no flashlights:






Surefire M6, with HDM6 Regulated/Rechargeable LiIon pack, MN21 bulb (approx 600 lumens):






Custom 1xD, MOP reflector, UCL glass, single 18650 LiIon cell (about 2.7-3 amps using 4xAA) D2Flex on MAX:






Custom P7 light on the right, Surefire M6 on the left:






Now against the pavement.
Surefire M6, with HDM6 Regulated/Rechargeable LiIon pack, MN21 bulb (approx 600 lumens):






Custom 1xD, MOP reflector, UCL glass, single 18650 LiIon cell (about 2.7-3 amps using 4xAA) D2Flex on MAX:






Lastly, against some trees. First control shot - no lights:






Surefire M6, with HDM6 Regulated/Rechargeable LiIon pack, MN21 bulb (approx 600 lumens):






Custom 1xD, MOP reflector, UCL glass, single 18650 LiIon cell (about 2.7-3 amps using 4xAA) D2Flex on MAX:






Just for fun, a standard, Maglight 3D OEM LED light, just to give you an idea of how powerful the M6 and the 1xD P7 are:





Will


----------



## QtrHorse (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Very nice detailed work.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Nice clean work Will, great pics!


----------



## KnOeFz (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

great pictures... 
makes my fingers itch


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

them's lots of photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexLite (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Great work Will!

I like the factory switch in most single cell cutdown Mags. 

-Michael


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Excellent work!

Thanks for sharing.:twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Looking at this tutorial makes me want to attempt my
own build :thinking:

Great stuff Will


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Keep up the good work, this tread should be placed on treads of interest, it's very detailed!

AlexGT


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Very clean build!

I wish I had a lathe, I'd definitely go broke, and loose my family, because I'd be out in the shop building lights!!


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*

Nice work as always but whats up with the hacksaw  Throw the switch in the lathe it's easy  
Mac


----------



## tanasit (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

Awesome tutorial with superp photos...:twothumbs:twothumbs

Many thanks for the sharing of the great job.
Tanasit


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

Impressive work, Will :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

Thanks to all for the nice comments - if this helps just ONE person do their own P7 mod, then all of the extra work of taking the pictures at every step was worth doing 

Mac - awesome and simply idea. To be honest, I have been cutting those posts since day one with a hacksaw (way before I had a lathe) so it never occurred to me to do the "simple" way with my lathe - thanks much dude 

Will


----------



## f22shift (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

definitely a nice thorough tutorial. did you shorten the stroke of the switch? i remember somebody mentioning shortening their's by adding something internally. 
a half push is all that's necessary for the contact of the switch.

i was thinking of putting washers stacked up around the outside of the switch around the button to limit the travel. i haven't gotten around to do it yet.


----------



## irv_usc (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

nice, detailed tutorial!

by the way, you can mark the polarity of the LED BEFORE cutting the legs off, no risk at all that way


----------



## wquiles (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*



f22shift said:


> definitely a nice thorough tutorial. did you shorten the stroke of the switch? i remember somebody mentioning shortening their's by adding something internally.
> a half push is all that's necessary for the contact of the switch.
> 
> i was thinking of putting washers stacked up around the outside of the switch around the button to limit the travel. i haven't gotten around to do it yet.


I have done quite a number of these, and I have never shorten the stroke, nor did I see any need for it. That being said, if you shorten it and it works better for you, go for it - nothing wrong with experimentation 





irv_usc said:


> nice, detailed tutorial!
> 
> by the way, you can mark the polarity of the LED BEFORE cutting the legs off, no risk at all that way


Yes, but I "still" like to test it manually, once again, right before I solder - I want to be 110% sure 


Will


----------



## Britelumens (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

Hi Will,


Thanks for the link from my heat-sink thread. Now I see this post.
I'm glad that my heat-sink fit well.

Great tutorial effort and pictorial on the build.


With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## QtrHorse (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*

I'm sure the new owner of this light will be very happy. Great build log.


----------



## choppers (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

Great build and thank you for taking the time to take pictures. I didnt realize how much was involved in making these...again great job


----------



## TexLite (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*



irv_usc said:


> nice, detailed tutorial!
> 
> by the way, you can mark the polarity of the LED BEFORE cutting the legs off, no risk at all that way
> 
> ...


 
The easiest way to determine polarity when the legs have been trimmed is to look at the LED itself.If you look inside the dome on the cathode(-) side,there is a small dot with a lone bond wire running to it.The bond wires also originate from that side.

-Michael


----------



## f22shift (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*



wquiles said:


> I have done quite a number of these, and I have never shorten the stroke, nor did I see any need for it. That being said, if you shorten it and it works better for you, go for it - nothing wrong with experimentation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i found the perfect washer to shorten the stroke. it's actually a "lock washer" so you have to bend it back so it's flat. all of the regular washers were too wide and will not allow the rubber cover to be reinstalled.
it doesn't have to be glued down but it'll rattle. *be careful, don't glue the switch*

it has a nice solid feel by shortening the stroke to all that is needed. 
*pro*
solid feel
11 cents at Home Depot
doesn't require dissassembly of switch
*con*
added weight? :thinking:











notes: i wonder if this shortens the stroke to the point where the notches would not catch to full on. essentially making the stock switch momentary only without shaving any pieces.
reason: when i lend out my modified switch light, ppl tend to push ALL the way in rather than a quick half push required. i hope this makes it more stranger friendly


----------



## geek4christ (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

Awesome tutorial, will. The many pictures are a huge asset to us who are just starting out modding our maglites.


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

So who is the lucky owner of this light? He's taking a work of art.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*



AlexGT said:


> So who is the lucky owner of this light? He's taking a work of art.



It is up to him to reveal himself or remain anonymous 

Will


----------



## QtrHorse (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

It will be my first P7 light.:twothumbs

When I first starting looking at this site, I told myself I was only going to research a few Surefire lights. You all know how the story ends.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

I got the 4xAA premium holder to fit after some light boring, so now I am getting a more "healthy" 2.5-2.7Amps to the emiter. I hope to get some beamshots tonight 

Edit: Post #4 updated with additional pictures of the mod to fit the 4xAA pack

Will


----------



## 9x23 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

Will,

Wonderful work and nice macro photography! I was just about to print out your how-to thread but it came out to 86 pages with all that photography!

I've also been considering using a 4AA with the d2flex but figured that 4AA (1.2x4=4.8) may destroy the P7 unless a resistor is used. Are you planning to use a resistor or do you think a higher Vf led will work? 

Thanks

9x23


----------



## wquiles (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*



9x23 said:


> Will,
> 
> Wonderful work and nice macro photography! I was just about to print out your how-to thread but it came out to 86 pages with all that photography!
> 
> ...




I am actually using a higher vf P7 (DSW0J) on purpose, so that I can run either the 3xAA or the 4xAA configurations. With the 4x AA cells I was getting about 2.7Amps peak, through my Fluke 189 meter, so without the shunt, it is probably close to 3.0 to 3.1Amps, but the NiMH cells drop in voltage faster than LiIon cells, so the LED will only see peak current only with freshly charged cells - not continuously. It will also work great with a single LiIon cell, or a single Emoli cell. On top of this, since the D2Flex allows dimming, you don't have to run the P7 at max all of the time. 

Will


----------



## wquiles (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

Post #5 has been updated with several outdoor beamshots.

Will


----------



## wquiles (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... outdoor beamshots posted ...*

Post #4 updated with a custom made 18650 LiIon battery sleeve 

Will


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*

Beautiful work, Will :twothumbs


----------



## tx101 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*

Hmmm .... C 2 D cell adapters for a Mag, I can see a few people interested
in these.
Perhaps a small run available in B/S/T :twothumbs


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*



tx101 said:


> Hmmm .... C 2 D cell adapters for a Mag, I can see a few people interested
> in these.
> Perhaps a small run available in B/S/T :twothumbs


 
+1

The 18650 sleeve, especially the 'plug' is very neat. I always just bend the tail spring so that it makes contact with the 18650 -ve end. 

It would be nice if the sleeve and the 'plug' are availale in B/S/T as a set.

Thanks for sharing Will. :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*

Well, thanks for the warm reception to this 18650 battery custom sleeve. Credit to the great battery holders from *FM* for the inspiration :thumbsup:

I still have to finish this light, and work on a few projects, but I will definitely think about offering these separately. Once challenge would be the flat-top on many of these LiIon cells. On this particular custom light, I modified the "+" contact to work with any cell, but users of such a sleeve might not have a "+" contact that might work well (and I hate to count/depend on magnets that can move/short!) - perhaps there could be another "plug" on the "+" side to guarantee good, solid electrical contact .... maybe a two-part universal sleeve .... I have to think about it some more ....

Will


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*

Will,

Did you try the Kaidomain "D" Cell Li-Ion at Flashpalooza? I wonder how many amps that huge cell would push? I'd probably use 8 x AMC7135 to keep the current down around 2.8A. I may have a need for a few Mag "D" cutdowns for that cell, longer run times :thumbsup:

Great Job!


----------



## wquiles (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*



Aircraft800 said:


> Will,
> 
> Did you try the Kaidomain "D" Cell Li-Ion at Flashpalooza? I wonder how many amps that huge cell would push? I'd probably use 8 x AMC7135 to keep the current down around 2.8A. I may have a need for a few Mag "D" cutdowns for that cell, longer run times :thumbsup:
> 
> Great Job!



Thanks dude 

Yes, I got to play with the "D" cell. Very nice indeed!

I expect that the larger capacity "D" cell would be providing close to 2.7-2.8A to the emiter, in other words a very nice combination.

As to the AMC7135, I would worry about efficiency of the regulator. In my humble opinion, if you have a solution that gives you less than 85-90% efficiency, I would rather find a DD solution with the D2Flex instead. Some of these regulators might only be 75% efficient so this means that 1/4 of your battery energy (and runtime) go "puff" as heat, never reaching the LED/emiter. True, regulation is "nice", and the DD/D2Flex is not regulated, but the DD/D2Flex is over 95% efficient and with a relatively flat discharge from a LiIon cell, you basically have a pseudo-regulated solution as it is dimming very slowly as the battery drains - not too bad in my book. Given these two, I will take 20% longer run times and a cooler light with the DD/D2Flex any day. Again, just my 2 cents on this matter 

Will


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*

I was just thinking that the huge, low resistance, big energy cell might push too many amps to the emitter and  I burned up a parallel wired MC-E in just a few seconds with well over 3A with 2X parallel 18670 DD. Since the D will NOT sag under that load, I speculated the same results.

Maybe there is a better solution.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom 18650 battery sleeve posted ...*



Aircraft800 said:


> I was just thinking that the huge, low resistance, big energy cell might push too many amps to the emitter and  I burned up a parallel wired MC-E in just a few seconds with well over 3A with 2X parallel 18670 DD. Since the D will NOT sag under that load, I speculated the same results.
> 
> Maybe there is a better solution.



The Amperage on the P7 will also depend on the vf of the LED used. A higher vf (like the one I am using in this 1xD custom light) can take a larger battery voltage and still keep the "rated" current of about 3A.

Per the datasheet for the MC-E that I just reviewed from Cutter Electronics, the "MAX" current per die is 700mA - remember that is MAX, so operating current should be less than that. So if you are running 3A total, you are definitely exceeding the max drive - no wonder it died!. 

So unless I am reading the data sheet wrong, you need to keep the total drive below 2.4A on the MC-E. If you or anyone has better or more up-to-date data on the MC-E, please let me know as I have not yet worked with the MC-E.

Will


----------



## wquiles (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Custom battery sleeve for AW's "C" LiIon completed - post #4 updated.

This completes this custom light. Thanks for watching 

The completed light leaves for its new owner shortly ...

Will


----------



## tx101 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Will ... got all the parts (thanks Britelumens)
I have some spare switches coming as well, I want them just in case I
mess up 
I will try my first build hopefully on Saturday .... when everyone is asleep 

Quick question ..... on the emitter, am I correct in thinking that the "leg" with
the tiny hole is where I solder the negative wire ?

Thanks


----------



## wquiles (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

I always test my LED's with two depleted AA alkaline cells in series (a very weak 2.8-2.9 volts - almost no current), but I think somebody mentioned a way to identify them just by looking at it.

Will


----------



## cnjl3 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

This is the link where I purchased my P7
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=176067
and it shows that the leg with the hole in it is the Negative (-) connection
I used a Der Wichtel driver and I really am enjoying my P7.
Good luck with your build.



tx101 said:


> Will ... got all the parts (thanks Britelumens)
> I have some spare switches coming as well, I want them just in case I
> mess up
> I will try my first build hopefully on Saturday .... when everyone is asleep
> ...


----------



## tx101 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Hmmm .... I better start looking for some AA cells and deplete them
before testing the emitter. So the leg with the hole is the negative.
Dont want to end up killing my emitter


----------



## bluecrow76 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

On the topic of testing emitter polarity, I use a Craftsman continuity tester, similar to this one. It's really cheap (less than $5), uses 2xAA batteries and has an inline incandescent bulb, so no need to drain the batteries. There's not enough voltage to blind you when you test either.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Its ALIVE !!!!







Needed 3 switch re-builds, two soldered fingers and 3 hours
I got there in the end .... this is my first.
Point to remember for next time, check the emitter legs do not touch
the reflector ..... my one does, so I have to use a plastic reflector


----------



## wquiles (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*



tx101 said:


> Its ALIVE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME !!!

Don't worry about the first one. It gets better and better the more you do them. You always learn something new with each one - there is always a shortcut you can use next time, something to improve/change, etc.. That is part of the great thing about this hobby - it sure gets addictive !!!

Will


----------



## tx101 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

I already have a few "short-cuts" planned in my head 
..... all I am waiting for is a host


----------



## wquiles (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*



tx101 said:


> I already have a few "short-cuts" planned in my head
> ..... all I am waiting for is a host



The new hosts (including yours) arrived yesterday 

Will


----------



## tx101 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

:bow::bow::bow: you da man !


----------



## nailbender (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Yes the leg with the hole in it is the neg. but you can also tell by looking with magnification and see a single hole inside the dome with one wire running to it which will also let you know it is the neg. side.

Dave


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*



f22shift said:


> definitely a nice thorough tutorial. did you shorten the stroke of the switch? i remember somebody mentioning shortening their's by adding something internally.
> a half push is all that's necessary for the contact of the switch.
> 
> i was thinking of putting washers stacked up around the outside of the switch around the button to limit the travel. i haven't gotten around to do it yet.


I shortened the switches. I found a piece of tubing that fits inside, about the same diameter as the piston and cut the tubing to a length that stops the piston from coming all the way down because as you state, a half push makes the contact. 
With the D2FLEX that makes it fast to enter the mode codes.

What a great tracking history on the construction of the light. Well done and enjoyable to read. Very worthwhile light the qualilty of craftmanship is subperb too. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*



Northern Lights said:


> I shortened the switches. I found a piece of tubing that fits inside, about the same diameter as the piston and cut the tubing to a length that stops the piston from coming all the way down because as you state, a half push makes the contact.
> With the DsFLEX that makes it fast to enter the mode codes.



Any pics please 
I will be building another one soon


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*



tx101 said:


> Any pics please
> I will be building another one soon


Below are links that contain enought photos to compile how I shortened the stroke. I can think of other ways and maybe better ways too. 

Here are the posts that show you how to make momentary switches:
_wquiles' momentary turtorial for C switches_

_Sway's momentary turtotial for D switches_

_From the exploded view you see in both D and C there is a plunger that is made of 3 parts and a contact is held by one of those two parts._

_In the bottom of the channel for the plunger I place a small piece of tubing that has been cut to a length that when in place prevents the plunger from being pushed down any further. The tubing, vinyl aquarium or similiar tubing, is the same diamater as the plunger, the spring goes in the cener of it. Look at Don's photo. Check the electric conection with a DMM before final assembly._

_I also add LEDs to the switch so that it Glows, and a collar to support the charging jack; seen here _
_1.5 D P7, Modes, Charging Jack, Electronic GID & more _
_and here:_
_IMPROVE THE N30 HID add a 225 Lumen R2 LED area light and GLOWING LED locators _
_ROP w/ constant glowing switch membrane _
_Don has an exploded view here, had some problems brining it up, you can hit "CTRL" and "+" to zoom in place if it does not come up._

_All the mods I put on the switch affect the final fit and placement of wires, it is inter-related that is why I linked up the threads. _

_PM me or do a search on my name for further as I wrote more on these types of mods. _

_*That should get you started without hi-jacking this thread*. I can only hope I contributed and did not distract from Will's work here, I apologize if I did._


----------



## wquiles (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... its ALIVE!*



Northern Lights said:


> That should get you started without hi-jacking this thread. I can only hope I contributed and did not distract from Will's work here, I apologize if I did.



No, you haven't - in fact quite the opposite, that is a great contribution to this thread - thank you :thumbsup:

Will


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Will,

I liked this thread so much, I had to have my own. I copied your design except for the D Li-Ion cell. Nice and short!


























*Thanks for a another great tutorial!*


----------



## wquiles (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*



Aircraft800 said:


> Will,
> 
> I liked this thread so much, I had to have my own. I copied your design except for the D Li-Ion cell. Nice and short!
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!

Of course, you posted too few pictures for my taste (  ), but the results are still very impressive. You now have a very nice, small powerhouse for your work 

Will


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*



Aircraft800 said:


> Will,
> 
> I liked this thread so much, I had to have my own. I copied your design except for the D Li-Ion cell. Nice and short!


 
I AGREE! I love the design so much I too had to have one also, very much like Wills. Will, you are an inspiration. Sometimes my life would be less busy if I would learn I do not have to build every flashlight that I see and like. 

You are no help to my social calendar, Will! :hairpull:

1.5 D P7, Modes, Charging Jack, Electronic GID & more 

It was Plasmaman that got my original notice and with some help from him and other CPF'ers I was able to build mine. It feels like infidelity to my beloved 5761! Will it survive to shine on?

P7 Shortie by Plasmaman


----------



## Pyall (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...initial beamshots posted ...*

Great thread!
I just got started on a P7 3D Mag tonight. I just about have the switch finished but left my good solder at work


----------



## wquiles (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

Thanks 

Glad this was helpful 

Will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ...*



wquiles said:


> For the great drivers from George (TaskLED) the switch needs to be converted from normal "clickie" to a momentary switch. Here is that process, as a mini DIY/Tutorial:



Hi Will,

thanks for that tutorial!

did it today and it works great

thank you!


lovecpf


----------



## wquiles (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

You are welcome


----------



## 737mech (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*

ditto, I just used that tutorial to mod a switch for a host Will is making for me


----------



## wquiles (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Custom 1xD P7 with D2Flex ... custom AW "C" LiIon battery sleeve posted ...*



737mech said:


> ditto, I just used that tutorial to mod a switch for a host Will is making for me



I am expecting that Dark Green host to arrive any day now


----------

